# Masturbation



## matty73 (Aug 26, 2012)

Okay, how many women like to watch their man masturbate? If you do, where do you like him to cum? towel? chest? hand? on you? Really curious.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Not a woman, but, my woman is free and very open with me (and I with her).

She likes to watch me anytime I'm in the mood to do so. She may not (and oftentimes is not, at least initially) in the mood for sex, but she she is allways interested in watching me masturbate. It does not matter if we just had sex the night before. She wants to watch, share, and be there. There has never been a time she's rolled her eyes at me doing so. Never been a time where she was too busy to stop what she was doing and "join me" when I do so. Too busy for sex? Yes, sometimes. Because it takes longer.... a lot longer. But if I'm horny, and I need or want to "rub one out", she wants to be there, and even feighns being upset if she is not, when I do so. Is she really "upset" or feeling like she "missed out" if I do it without her? If she's available and in the house, I believe she truly is. If she's not around and I later tell her about it, not so much. In fact we both like the thought of each other masturbating alone when we're not together.

If she's not in the mood for sex, AND (or more appropriately because) she's getting ready to go somewhere, then she does NOT want me to come on her and create a situation where she has to clean up again. Other than that? Maybe she's not in the mood, tired, etc., but it turns her the hell on for me to WANT to come ON her belly or boobs. Again, as above, if she's just out of the shower, and getting ready for work, this does not apply.

Typically, if I'm just horny and have "got to do it" and she's very busy getting ready to go out or does not want the mess of it after she's showered already, she loves to just lay there, cuddle, and watch me. And I'll lay there on my back, and come on myself. The longer I can stretch the actual ejaculation out (sorry for being so graphic) and the more "lost" I can get in my own orgasm, the more "oohs and ahhs" I notice from her. I typically can and often do ejaculate just prior to my actual orgasm. The further in advance I ejaculate prior to my actual orgasm, the more she seems to enjoy the visual of it. 

Again, not a woman, but am a man with a woman who tells me all...so take it for what it's worth.

(BTW, my own personal opinion....and women correct me if I'm wrong...there is not a woman out there who secrety would not want to watch a man masturbate, but often there are many women who feel they cannot admit that, for whatever reasons, and either deny it, or display an aversion to it. BUT, if these same women were able to watch in secret, without anyone knowing about it, I can't think of a one I've met who would not do so and find it quite erotic. The ones who find it "gross" are the ones you need to.... NEED TO... stay away from if you want a fulfilling sex life. Again, just one guys opinion).


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I like to watch. Also like mutual masturbation. 

He can do it anywhere he wants but not on my face. Once I coped it in the eye and it stung for a couple of hours


----------



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

I love to watch, it's a huge turn on 
And he can cum any where he wants tho chest is my preferred. 
The only rule is that he has to rub it all over me afterwards. I love to fall asleep feeling him all over me. 
I know I have weird ideas about what comes out of him, but to me it is the essence of life.


----------

